# Availability of 921 on E* Website



## laker (Dec 19, 2003)

www.dishnetwork.com has changed the availability listing for the 921. It used to read..."Available exclusively at participating retailers". Now it reads "available soon". Is this good news or bad news? Perhaps it also means Dish will be offering it for sale directly.


----------



## SpenceJT (Dec 27, 2002)

I'm taking this as a good sign. I had read in another thread, where a representative of Sears was quoted as saying that they would be able to take orders on the 921 on March 2nd, with delivery a week or so later.

I hope this means that Dish Depot will be receiving large shippments to fill thier orders in the coming weeks.


----------



## dreamer (Jan 21, 2004)

I think the "available soon" change was made since not even retailers can get any 921's at the moment. I am sure that ALL retailers are being swamped with calls for them if the E* website says that's where you can get them.


----------



## pjboud (Feb 14, 2003)

I hear that the week after next may be accurate. It's not official but my high ranking source (I've always wanted to say that) tells me that is the goal if everything goes ok.


----------



## JerryLA (Dec 29, 2003)

I hope you are correct. I have been waiting on the Depot list like lots of others since Jan 2. Can't wait to get my hands on the unit.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

pjboud said:


> if everything goes ok.


I like the optimism, but I'm losing faith. After a whole lot of years with E*, I'm getting ready to jump ship unless they can get their act squared away. It's more than just the 921, they need more HD programming to go along with it.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

Jump ship where? D* doesn't have anymore HD than dish. Unless you want to go to Voom. Good luck with that.....


Ken


----------



## jpoklop (Jan 20, 2004)

kstevens said:


> Jump ship where? D* doesn't have anymore HD than dish. Unless you want to go to Voom. Good luck with that.....


D* may not be any better, but if everyone plunks down $1000 for a 921, why would E* think they need to improve their service. I am moving in a couple of weeks and am not sure if I will keep E*. At my new house I can switch to D* or <gasp> Comcrap. As much as I hate cable, it would not cost me anything to switch, I get $300 for my E* equipment and there is no commitment. I would also get the network HD broadcasts without using an anntena and get more HD feeds than E*. This missing compenent is an HD-DVR.

Later this summer, if cable's promised DVR doesn't materialize I can come back to one of the satellite providors.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

kstevens said:


> Jump ship where? D* doesn't have anymore HD than dish. Unless you want to go to Voom. Good luck with that.....
> 
> Ken


I looked at Voom's channel line up and they don't look that appealing. If programming between D* and E* is a coin flip and PQ is debateable one way or the other, having hardware that works looks like the deciding factor.

I've been loyal to E* for a long time, but it doesn't seem like they are doing much right now to push the ball down the field when it comes to providing subscribers better value.

John


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

laker said:


> ...Now it reads "available soon"...


Sounds like a euphamism for "temporarily unavailable."


----------



## mgusler (Aug 6, 2002)

Now the dishnetwork website shows the 921 as available at participating retailers. Probably due to tonights chat. The question is, is the unit really being shipped, or is this just a ploy so Charlie can say "they are available now" just like 2 months ago. I'm really tired of waiting for this set to ship.


----------



## beasst37799 (Mar 8, 2004)

no it dosent


----------



## mgusler (Aug 6, 2002)

You should check the website.

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/products/receivers/dvr/index.shtml

It says "available exclusivly at participating retailers".


----------



## Ddavis (Jan 15, 2004)

Just to add to the confusion, here it says "available soon"

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/products/receivers/HD/index.shtml


----------



## rbyers (Jan 15, 2004)

I was in Ken Crane's in Pasadena CA to get a Yamaha 1400 about a week ago and the guy that I've been dealing with for several years told me that their info indicates a mid March release of the 921 (I know it's sort of out, but he meant really out). It's coming up on mid March and I've got my checkbook ready.


----------



## Throwbot (Dec 24, 2003)

beasst37799 said:


> no it dosent


Oh yes it does! ( We've been reduced to Pantomime) :grin:


----------

